# [SOLVED] XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes



## deziraja4u (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm having a really frustrating problem playing on XBL. I recently got a new router about a month ago and subscribed to XBL at the same time, and I'm using Comcast cable internet. I connect to XBL directly from my Netgear WNR2000 router using a ethernet cable. My problem is XBL was working fine without any issues for about 3 weeks now and suddenly it started to keep getting disconnected from XBL live every several minutes..sometimes right in the middle of a game. I can sign back into XBL and it starts working fine again for several minutes and again it gets disconnected after like 15 to 20 minutes.

I'm not sure what to do? Please help.

BTW, I do use my laptop to go on wireless internet using the same router.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes*



deziraja4u said:


> Hi, I'm having a really frustrating problem playing on XBL. I recently got a new router about a month ago and subscribed to XBL at the same time, and I'm using Comcast cable internet. I connect to XBL directly from my Netgear WNR2000 router using a ethernet cable. My problem is XBL was working fine without any issues for about 3 weeks now and suddenly it started to keep getting disconnected from XBL live every several minutes..sometimes right in the middle of a game. I can sign back into XBL and it starts working fine again for several minutes and again it gets disconnected after like 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do? Please help.
> 
> BTW, I do use my laptop to go on wireless internet using the same router.


Regarding the laptop on wireless, unless your using them both at the same time I cannot see a problem...

It sounds to me to be a network problem as opposed to an Xbox related problem, before you try your network customer services to see if somethings wrong there you could try an idea that I've come up with...

Some people run xbox live through the laptop (by connecting the ethernet lead to the laptop).

Here is a detailed guide on how to do it...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Use-your-laptop-as-an-XboxXbox-360-wireless-adap/

Hope this help you out mate,
Redeye3323 :wink:


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes*

Can you jump onto the router itself? (this is usually possible via a https connection to the address configured as 'default gateway' if you do an ipconfig) - example https://192.168.1.254

From this screen you should easily be able to find somewhere the uptime of the connection. This will give you a good idea if it's the connection dropping itself, i.e. as opposed to an XBL issue.

FYI, I had a similar issue for several months, my internet connection was awful, always dropping out, etc. BT kept denying anything to do with them but in the end I made them come out and they found it was a line fault at my local exchange...

let us know how you get on


----------



## loduk (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes*

I am having a very similar issue. I have a linksys WRT120N, and comcast internet. It worked fine for about a month or so, and now over the last 4 days, i'll get booted from Xbox Live for no reason at all every 10-20 minutes, without any lag. One moment the game is running fine and the next i'm disconnected. 

I have the 360 wired to the modem, as well as my desktop. the desktop doesn't have any disconnect issues at all, and i can immediately resign in to XBL. i've done the port forwarding, updated my firmware, my NAT is open and checked my MTU, and none of it helps. XBL works perfectly if i have it plugged directly into my modem.

please help, this is driving me crazy.


----------



## deziraja4u (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes*

Hi,

My connection problem is solved now after I read somewhere that I should do port forwarding only 3 ports which are UDP 88, UDP 3074 and TCP 3074. If you have done port forwarding all the ports than try an delete all expect the 3 that I mentioned. Hopefully that will solve your problem because it did solve my problem. It's been over 2 months already and I haven't got disconnected after that. 

Jigs


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes*

Thanks a lot for posting the solution deziraja4u.

Could you mark this thread as "Solved" under the "Thread Tools" menu.

Cheers,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## loduk (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes*

Thanks dez, but that didn't help me. 

and can you please not close this thread? my problem still isn't solved. or should i make my own thread?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: XBOX live disconnecting every several minutes*

Hey loduk,

Could you make a new thread.

As a general rule of thumb, in the Gaming Section we leave threads open unless they brake the rules (such as cracked game etc).

I just asked for it to be marked Solved which means it gets a [Solved] tag before the thread name...


----------

